# Glücksklee



## Christine (1. Jan. 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben und ein frohes, gesundes neues Jahr!

Da hab ich nu drei Töpfchen __ Glücksklee geschenkt bekommen. Also kann eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen im neuen Jahr - es sei denn, das Kraut überlebt bei mir nicht, wofür die Chancen recht gut stehen.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man das Zeug hält? Wie man es füttert? Kann es in den Garten (wenn der Boden wieder anwenderfreundlich ist)? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Conny (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW:  Glücksklee*

Hallo Christine,

 sooo viel Glück ist immer gut 
meine Mutter sagt immer, die brauchen viel Wasser und zwar an den Füßen. Bei mir überleben die nur, wenn sie es bis zum Einpflanzen in den Garten schaffen.


----------



## wp-3d (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW:  Glücksklee*

Hallo,
habe da etwas gefunden, demnach mag er keine nasse Füße.

http://www.hausgarten.net/news/gartennews/gluecksklee.html


----------



## Conny (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW:  Glücksklee*

Hallo Rainer,

 was Du über den "Mexikaner" gefunden hast. Da muss ich mich nicht weiter wundern


----------



## Trautchen (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW:  Glücksklee*

Hallöle, ich hatte die Mexikaner lange im Garten. Eingepflanzt und vergessen. 

Sie sind immer wieder gekommen, obwohl sie ja eigentlich auch nicht frostfest sind.  
Sie standen halbschattig ohne Mittagssonne und immer ein bissi feucht an den Füßen.

Ich würde die Töpfe auf jeden Fall im Frühjahr rauspflanzen.


----------



## sister_in_act (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW:  Glücksklee*

ich würde sie ganz weit weg  einpflanzen
hab das mal gemacht und seither tauchen an allen möglichen stellen, wo ich sie natürlich NICHT haben will, klee mit gelben blüten auf.die wurzeln verknoten sich derart ineinander und ins wurzelwerk anderer pflanzen, daß es mühsam ist ihrer herr  bzw frau zu werden.
wahrscheinlich haben sie sich auch bei mir übers ganze grundstück versämt und sie wachsen in sonne, schatten, feucht, trocken-sogar in großen töpfen zb des __ oleander.
ich würds nie wieder tun
gruß ulla


----------



## Christine (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW:  Glücksklee*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Den Klee, den Ulla beschreibt, den hab ich auch im Garten  Da ich ihn niedlich finde, darf er an den meisten Stellen auch bleiben. Allerdings hat der fädige Wurzeln. In Werners Link ist von Zwiebelchen die Rede.

Ich werd halt mal versuchen, kleinen Kerlchen bis zum Frühjahr am Leben zu erhalten und dann auszupflanzen. Wenn er im Winter allerdings wieder rein möchte, sehe ich schwarz für das Winterglück... Wenn er im Sommer blühen sollte, zeig ich Euch ein Foto...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW:  Glücksklee*

Hi,  

das mit den Wurzeln und den kleinen gelben Blüten ist zwar auch ein Sauerklee (ein widerliches eingeschepptes mediteranes Unkraut), mit dem Glücksklee selbst hat der aber nichts zu tun. Beim "Glücksklee" handelt es sich um Oxalis deppei (falls jemand zum googlen den lat. Namen sucht)

MfG Frank


----------



## WERNER 02 (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW:  Glücksklee*

Hi Christine

Vor wenigen Tagen erst kam ein Bericht im TV. Mal sehn ob ichs noch einigermaßen zusammen bekomme.
Also Glücksklee soll demnach nur in den Sommermonaten halbschattig gepflanzt werden. Glücksklee ( jedenfalls die Sorte wovon die Rede war ) ist nicht frostfest. Sollte also über den Winter reingenommen werden. Leicht feucht halten und Temperatur um die 10° halten. In der Wohnung würde er laut Aussage eingehen.

Gruß
Werner 02


----------

